# Any other X Plane fans?



## Handlebar Moustache (9 Oct 2019)

(I’m talking about the flight simulator here). I have a Mac and have played X plane since version 9 (now on v.11). Great selection of freeware planes and airports (San Francisco / Bay Area particularly good). Anyone else indulge in a bit of X Plane?


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Oct 2019)

Handlebar Moustache said:


> (I’m talking about the flight simulator here). I have a Mac and have played X plane since version 9 (now on v.11). Great selection of freeware planes and airports (San Francisco / Bay Area particularly good). Anyone else indulge in a bit of X Plane?


Afraid not, my understanding is that to get anything out of simming you need a decent HOTAS setup, which is more expensive than I can justify given that I suspect I like the idea of a flight sim more than the reality. 

I've tried to get into Flight Simulator X but it is really janky, whereas the open source sim Flightgear is surprisingly not terrible. With keyboard and mouse controls the landings are still a bit hairy though


----------



## mustang1 (14 Oct 2019)

Not quite a fan. I still like the old Flight Simulator. But, I haven't played properly for many years. I just screw around with that Android one... what's it called... (which is actually not bad at all for something that runs on a tablet).


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (15 Oct 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Afraid not, my understanding is that to get anything out of simming you need a decent HOTAS setup, which is more expensive than I can justify given that I suspect I like the idea of a flight sim more than the reality.
> 
> I've tried to get into Flight Simulator X but it is really janky, whereas the open source sim Flightgear is surprisingly not terrible. With keyboard and mouse controls the landings are still a bit hairy though



You’d be surprised by what’s achievable with a keyboard and mouse - it’s definitely not as good as a hotas set-up esp. if it has force-feedback but it still enables you to sample a huge variety of aircraft including VTOL and tiltrotor. And better, for me, is the real-world map data.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (15 Oct 2019)

mustang1 said:


> Not quite a fan. I still like the old Flight Simulator. But, I haven't played properly for many years. I just screw around with that Android one... what's it called... (which is actually not bad at all for something that runs on a tablet).



The tablet versions are good but in the same way that instant coffee is nice enough but not even in the same ballpark as actual coffee.


----------

